# Band saw table for cutting circles



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

This band saw table was adapted from a design in Wood's Magazine "build your own jigs and fixtures.











It was attached to the cast iron table using the tapped holes for the fence. The fence was then remounted onto the new table using 1/4" lags into a hardwood band around the plywood table.











It has a slider to adjust the pivot point for circle cutting. The slider is adjusted by loosening a 1/4" set that is threaded thru a t nut epoxied under the slider. A 1/4-20 screw is threaded into the slider for a pivot point.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That jig appears to have both problems solved that I encountered when I made a home made one a few years ago Bill. I tried just starting at an edge but I would get a little deflection until the blade got going because it was only cutting on one side. This left a short length that wasn't all that round. If you move your work forward then you also have to move it sideways until you have the pin it spins on centered with the cutting point of the blade.That will give a satisfactory result but is a little more complicated but thta jig seems to do it easily.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that solves a lot...
got small circles mastered too...


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

looks good Andy


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have to say that my bandsaw is fast become my default option, I use it for a lot of cutting so when I get time then I have to tart it up, some good ideas here. N


----------



## aganser (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks much


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Wow, that's a great Bill! YAPID (Yet Another Project I Gotta Do).


----------

